# $MYM - Strong Financials and Engagement of Promotion Campaign



## InvestorCliff (Mar 23, 2021)

New management, the financials are solid. Trading at $0.22 from a previous high of $4.75


----------



## I am the Walrus (Jul 9, 2018)

InvestorCliff said:


> New management, the financials are solid. Trading at $0.22 from a previous high of $4.75





https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/quote/MYM.CN/financials/


Net income current - 2017 
-20,066
-18,007
-16,513
-5,368
-846.685
Ouuuch
That’s rough for your first Cliff Pick - maybe a Gene Pick is better


----------

